# Big thing on may 28Th



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have from my Blackshirt that its a major update for all Specialist games but take it with a Metric Shit tonne of salt (to add more credibility and defensibility if It is True or not respectively)

Ps. Since No one likes me its probably not true and he was just taking the mick, ah well i'll just sit and watch the inevitable, your wrong, well that's crap and I call bullshit come rolling in opcorn:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GW tend to officially announce things about 3 months before they're due out... Given that this is only 6-7 weeks away supposidly, I doubt they'd spring such a surprise on us.

That said, there have long been rumblings that other specialist games would be getting redone in limited fashion, ala Space Hulk. As to when and which game it will be, no-one knows for sure yet.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Firstly, wow dude, have a little confidence in yourself I'm sure you are a lovely person and that there are a number of people who like you.

Secondly, I actually don't call bullshit on this, as this could quite easily be the announcement on metal models going resin, which will clearly have some affect on specialist games. 

In other words, yeah I can believe there's going to be something big announced to do with specialist games as it links in with a lot of the other rumours we've all heard.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> Firstly, wow dude, have a little confidence in yourself I'm sure you are a lovely person and that there are a number of people who like you.
> 
> Secondly, I actually don't call bullshit on this, as this could quite easily be the announcement on metal models going resin, which will clearly have some affect on specialist games.
> 
> In other words, yeah I can believe there's going to be something big announced to do with specialist games as it links in with a lot of the other rumours we've all heard.


Wow thanks man I really needed that boost


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its won't be metal going to resin for a bunch of reasons.

Resin costs more then metal to produce. Looks at a metal character model from GW, then the equivilent FW resin model The resin is much more expensive.

Secondly, Resin moulds cost more to make and produce, and they don't last as long.

Thirdly. Casting quality. If a batch gets casted wrong in resin, they have to scrap the entire batch. In metal or plastic, they can simply melt it down and reuse it.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Rathios1337 said:


> Wow thanks man I really needed that boost


For some odd reason I get the feeling that was sarcasim...it's the same sort of thing my wife says and then when I ask if shes being sarcastic she tells me 'oh of course not, I'm Polish, i don't understand sarcasim' and then I have to ask her whether or not THAT was sarcasim, at which point she normally laughs and does something else....

Anyway

If that wasn't sarcasim, your welcome, and if it was, well umm okay.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Its won't be metal going to resin for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Resin costs more then metal to produce. Looks at a metal character model from GW, then the equivilent FW resin model The resin is much more expensive.
> 
> ...


I'd go have a look at the other thread talking about metal to resin, I'm not saying I believe the rumours, but if they're correct, then this announcement about specialist games could easily be linked to that and or part of it.

Edit,

Sorry double post...

Oh and personally I think the idea of going from metal to resin is really ‘out there’, but it’s becoming harder and harder to ignore considering how many places/people/indy store owners have talked about it.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasn't sarcasm I really meant it


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

hopefully something for my battlefleet!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> Its won't be metal going to resin for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Resin costs more then metal to produce. Looks at a metal character model from GW, then the equivilent FW resin model The resin is much more expensive.
> 
> ...


Yeah dude, at this point, metal to resin is all but confirmed. Now whether that's good or bad is another thing entirely.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL resin to metal models are not nearly that far apart anymore, and the cost point on resin vs metal is the resin is cheaper but all your other points are very valid.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to mention resin is harder to work with than metal AND resin can be carcinogenic, which I can't see as a selling point to the legions of 12-year-old GW customers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> Firstly, wow dude, have a little confidence in yourself I'm sure you are a lovely person and that there are a number of people who like you.
> 
> *Secondly, I actually don't call bullshit on this, as this could quite easily be the announcement on metal models going resin, which will clearly have some affect on specialist games.
> *
> In other words, yeah I can believe there's going to be something big announced to do with specialist games as it links in with a lot of the other rumours we've all heard.


From what I heard, Specialist Games are the only part of GW not to be getting the Resin update... That comes from my local indie manager blokey.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> From what I heard, Specialist Games are the only part of GW not to be getting the Resin update... That comes from my local indie manager blokey.


Which means its about as true as necron army made up of Pariah's winning against Blood angels or Orks.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Which means its about as true as necron army made up of Pariah's winning against Blood angels or Orks.


That came from his local GW rep


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

wow resins a carcinogenic? i mean i wear a dust mask anyway cause im a paranoid fook but all it says on the forge world packets is resin is toxic beware of dust! it should say THIS SH*T WILL KILL YOU..................
maybe not today
maybe not tomorow....
but one day it'll get ya...enjoy!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Something big on the month of the TK release... I'd say the second half of the TK release. Or the annocunment of the end of their metal models.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

everything will kill you sooner or later. The ground you step on is carcinogenic.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Part of me wonders, if the 'big thing' will be 

"metal goes to resin! and therefore no more specialist games! Suck on that"

I really hope not as I've always wanted BFG, but never got around to buying any


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

from the discussions at my club the other night about the metal to resin issue, GW may be switching to the same type of plastic resin that PP use in there models, but as per norm take with serveral tons of salt


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Metal to resin thought,*

Just a thought iv had while reading through this:

Tombkings released no new metal models (unusual dont you think? Especially with the fact they provided the tombking from the shpinx box witha 20mm base to ENCOURAGE using him as your tombking model, unlike the steg box) 
pluss mantic games very quickly changed there undead cav to plastic/resin (which made the models half the price of metal ones) and are making there next cav set (boar boys) in the plastic/resin too.
Just thought i'd throw that in if its not been mentioned already!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well to set aside this whole metal and resin argument. We should wait and see what happens. 

May 28th you say well at least maybe I got something to look forward to on my birthday


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

Cadian81st said:


> Yeah dude, at this point, metal to resin is all but confirmed. Now whether that's good or bad is another thing entirely.



Having spoken to a guy from Memphis HQ - he was keeping mum about details but something IS coming and he was, little girl getting a pony excited about it!!! Oh and it's to do with the miniatures. That's all i know as its a you get fired if you tell peeps scenario but i could tell he wanted to tell everyone!!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't understand why GW has to be so secretive its not like it would be a matter of national security


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> I don't understand why GW has to be so secretive its not like it would be a matter of national security


Trust me - if you'd seen the upcoming Squat super-heavies, you'd be keeping them secret too.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Trust me - if you'd seen the upcoming Squat super-heavies, you'd be keeping them secret too.


I don't even know when people are being sarcastic anymore.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

jimbo1701 said:


> _I don't even know when people are being sarcastic anymore. _


OK...


Svartmetall said:


> ...the upcoming *Squat* super-heavies...


...as a general rule, when you see anyone use the 'S' word - it's sarcasm time 

_*rushes off to order his Exo-Baneblade*_


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like the mysytery has been solved , may 28th is DE 2nd wave ,see thread for details.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88174&page=2


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Or DE 2nd wave with flyers supplement?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im not really sold on this flyers supplement thing, flyers are in standard codexs and seem to be working just fine, why do we need a supplement? the models would be a better use of time.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Did we really need spearhead? maybe flyers will be a WD release?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thats kinda my point, Spreahead is mostly forgotten which could be the rules or the fact it was a WD article, if they are going to include flyers into the game then it needs to be part of every codex and models enough for every army and be included into the main rule set. Then after those things are sorted they can chuck in an WD expansion with flight formations and flyer missions etc etc flyers should be an important part of the game and they should be given the respect they deserve.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

Check out this thread peeps. Interesting rumour mill!!!! Make of it what you will, if true sounds AWESOME

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=13154


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You've not read any of this thread have you elpawlo? Thats exactly what its already on about.


----------

